# Bluetooth Headset issue?!?!



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Morning folks,

I got a new bluetooth headset (Sony Ericsson) just for the PS3.

Got it connected etc...

But, when playing COD4, using the left analogue stick to move forwards and backwards etc, it keeps on stuttering and moving me all over the shop!?

Any ideas if this is an internet connection issue, or headset issue?

Cheers,
Mark.


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Anyone?

Cheers.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2008)

The PS3 controller also uses bluetooth. It could be that the headset and controller are interfering with each other. What happens if you don't use the bluetooth headset?

You might want to wait for the official Sony PS3 Bluetooth Headset, which is designed to work with the controllers as well:

http://blog.us.playstation.com/2008/09/03/official-bluetooth-headset-for-the-playstation-3/


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Awesome.

Cheers for that, I shall return the other one, and wait


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

Probably server Lag, whats your connection like at the end of the game? it'll show you up to 4 green bars for full connection, it'll start showing yellow/red depending on how laggy the connection is.

John


----------

